# cpt 81003



## Sanders2011 (Jan 13, 2014)

Could someone tell me what method used consistutes using 81003. Using Henry Schein Urispec Plus urine test. Urine strip in fed through the processor and it reads the strips and then prints off on a strip of paper not really high tech at all.

Thanks 

Monika CPC


----------



## gabisue11681 (Jan 14, 2014)

This is what we used where I used to work and we billed the 81003


----------

